

It's about time your lolcat tumblr looked pretty... - christianowens
http://www.getdealy.com/creative/tumblr-theme-bundle/
Not a blatant plug as such (ok, yes it is). But we're looking for suggestions on how to improve our digital daily deals site.<p>Any feedback?
======
christianowens
Not just a blatant plug (sorry about that) we're looking for feedback on our
digital daily deals site. Suggestions/ comments welcome. :)

